# Apple iPod



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello

Can some one help me? I have done this countless times, but not for ages and I can't remember how. I have a relaxation CD which I have loaded on to my computer (successfully) but now I want to add it to my iPod and I can't remember how to do it. I'm losing the will to live. Help!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

do you have itunes installed on your computer? If you have that on your pc, just start that app up and connect the phone.


----------



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

That's what I thought Valis, but it's not working. When you say connect the phone you do mean my iPod, right?
Thanks for your interest
A_V


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that is correct.....is itunes updated?


----------



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

valis said:


> that is correct.....is itunes updated?


To the best of my knowledge, it is updated. I downloaded a song about a month ago without a problem. How can I tell if it is updated?
A_V


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> relaxation CD which I have loaded on to my computer (successfully)


How? By "ripping" the individual audio file(s) with some application? What application?


----------



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> How? By "ripping" the individual audio file(s) with some application? What application?


Terry, would you mind breaking down your suggestions into words of one syllable (or less!). I am a* very* silver surfer and can't get my head round jargon.
Thanks
A-V


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Terry, would you mind breaking down your suggestions into words of one syllable (or less!).


I'll try to do that when and if I have a suggestion to make.  Right now I'm just _asking_, in one syllable, *how* you "loaded [the CD] on to my computer."


----------

